# Greenhouse anchorage



## Sharky (9 Apr 2020)

Just ordered an alu greenhouse. Any tips for anchorage? It can get quite windy down here in wild Kent. 

Have seen various kits, but don't know which work well. 

Any suggestions would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Bonefish Blues (9 Apr 2020)

Looks in vain for Alaska images.

Wanders off


----------



## Levo-Lon (9 Apr 2020)

What's it going to stand on?


If it's a windy exposed area.
I'd opt for a small footing where frame will go and a course of engineering brick then screw frame to the bricks or use a waterproof adhesive, like gripfill .

Footing would only need to be 150mm deep by 100mm wide

You could use slabs also


----------



## Sharky (9 Apr 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> What's it going to stand on?


Initially thought we would just put it at the end of the lawn. Planning on making it level and putting a weed membrane down and then putting pebbles/gravel inside the green house and a border round it, with paving slabs down the middle.
A bit like this


----------



## tom73 (9 Apr 2020)

It will need some form of ground anchor as @Levo-Lon says. If the wind get's it then it will go over or worse. 
I'm lucky mine won't move come what even without the inbuilt ground anchors concreted in.
Then again it's not your average off the shelf one.


----------



## Levo-Lon (9 Apr 2020)

Sharky said:


> Initially thought we would just put it at the end of the lawn. Planning on making it level and putting a weed membrane down and then putting pebbles/gravel inside the green house and a border round it, with paving slabs down the middle.
> A bit like this
> 
> View attachment 513748




Nice greenhouse if that's what you bought.
You could do that but I'd strongly recommend at least 4 concrete anchors.
Dig 4 holes or one at each angle tho 4 should be fine
Anchor would need to be about a bucket full of concrete.
Anchor greenhouse and cover with gravel, sorted


----------



## Randomnerd (9 Apr 2020)

Bolt it down to something heavy, ideally a base all way round. Use expanding bolts into concrete or stone. If soil conditions allow, auger type ground anchors one per side would work


----------



## MichaelW2 (9 Apr 2020)

You can get a variety of masonry bolts , expanding wedges and self tapping bolts. Thunderbolt seems to be biggest branded fixing.


----------



## keithmac (9 Apr 2020)

Google "ground screws", probably easiest way if you're building it over soil.


----------



## Sharky (9 Apr 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> Nice greenhouse if that's what you bought.


Yep, that's the one from Robert Dyas. 8x8.


----------



## PK99 (9 Apr 2020)

oops! I misunderstood the thread title...


----------



## Sharky (9 Apr 2020)

Think I might get one of these. It seems iy will give me a few options
https://www.robertdyas.co.uk/palram...BloM07hY5e5FlubLb9lzROrq_HIZsGbYaAql8EALw_wcB

Thanks for all the replies, has been really helpful.

If it ever arrives and I manage to get it up, will post a picture.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (9 Apr 2020)

PK99 said:


> oops! I misunderstood the thread title...
> 
> View attachment 513790


I've been waiting


----------



## contadino (9 Apr 2020)

I'm just building mine. It's a wooden greenhouse sat atop a ring of 70mm fence posts. The posts are tied to the ground (cement plinth) using 10 of these...

https://www.screwfix.com/p/sabrefix-heavy-duty-angle-brackets-galvanised-63-x-90mm-10-pack/86180

I suspect it's windier down in Kent than in my garden, but I think mines rock solid.


----------



## MartinQ (9 Apr 2020)

PK99 said:


> oops! I misunderstood the thread title...
> 
> View attachment 513790


Anchored in Anchorage ...

View: https://vimeo.com/99288663


----------



## Sharky (9 Apr 2020)

contadino said:


> I suspect it's windier down in Kent than in my garden, but I think mines rock solid.


Well it was a bit windy in 1987
Can't believe that was 33 years ago. We are in the same house and we lost a few trees that year and a few roof tiles, which slid down on to my car. Luckily covered by insurance.


----------



## Levo-Lon (9 Apr 2020)

Sharky said:


> Think I might get one of these. It seems iy will give me a few options
> https://www.robertdyas.co.uk/palram...BloM07hY5e5FlubLb9lzROrq_HIZsGbYaAql8EALw_wcB
> 
> Thanks for all the replies, has been really helpful.
> ...





They'll do,if you can't screw them in simply dig a small hole so it's in the ground and then cement them


----------



## contadino (10 Apr 2020)

Sharky said:


> Well it was a bit windy in 1987
> Can't believe that was 33 years ago. We are in the same house and we lost a few trees that year and a few roof tiles, which slid down on to my car. Luckily covered by insurance.


I remember it well. I was at school in Sevenoaks on the night it became Oneoak.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (10 Apr 2020)

MartinQ said:


> Anchored in Anchorage ...
> 
> View: https://vimeo.com/99288663



Shocking 

Great tune


----------



## Mr Celine (10 Apr 2020)

My greenhouse frame is screwed to a base made of 600x200x50 concrete paving slabs (they were square but cut up with an angle grinder). 






It has survived six winters in a windy spot in a location which is apparently considerably windier than Kent.


----------



## Drago (25 Apr 2020)

This is what I did.

Standard ali framed greenhouse, glazed with the hollow polycarbonate stuff. Didn't want a concrete base in case I wanted to rearrange the garden in the future.

So I found a spot and levelled the ground. I then plonked the greenhouse there.

"Drago,you maniac!", I hear you cry! "One good puff of wind and air traffic control will be able to track it as it heads for the north sea, you lunatic!"

Oh ye of little faith! I got 2 scaffold planks and cut them to the same internal length as the greenhouse. I placed them inside the greenhouse, one on each side lengthwise, but not up the to edge. I then used some dirty great stainless screws to attach the end of each plank to the bottom rim of the greenhouse. I then anchored it to the ground by the simple expedient of placing over a tonne of planters and tubs on the planks. Just to make it look tidy I sprinkled some bark chips mover the floor.

Sods law, in 5 or 6 years I've not felt the urge to rearrange the garden so I could have laid a proper base after all 🤦


----------

